# Foren von der Anzeige bei Neue Beiträge ausschließen



## Dok (14. Oktober 2006)

Ab sofort ist es für jeden User möglich. Foren von der Anzeige bei der Suche nach "Neue Beiträge seit letztem Besuch anzeigen" auszuschließen.
Hierzu müssen im Profil unter Einstellungen die Foren ausgewählt werden die ausgeschlossen werden sollen.

Hier kann Diskutiert werden.


----------

